# [SOLVED] AMD 64 Cool'n'Quite

## b0rG

Hi Leute,

Ich hab schon die suchen Funktion benutzt und einiges rausgefunden zum Thema. Nur hab ich trotzdem immer noch ein kleines Problem. Hab im Kernel alle Power Management Governors aktiviert (built in) und die PowerNow Funktion des Athlon 64 im Kernel aktiviert (auch auf Motherboard - unter Windows funzt es). Dann hab ich powernowd emerged und das hat auch alles super geklappt, nur wenn ich powernowd mit powernowd start starte, sagt er mir, das er diese CPUfreq_max etc. Tabelle nicht finden kann. Hab sie aber ebenfalls im Kernel aktiviert. Muss man die irgendwie gesondert erstellen oder sowas? Im "Verzeichniss" wo die Dateien liegen sollten, ist nüx. Wenn ja woher bekomm ich die Daten etc. bzw. was mache ich falsch?Last edited by b0rG on Tue Dec 14, 2004 5:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Throx

probier mal cpudyn, damit liefs bei mir eigentlich sofort...

zu powernow kann ich leider kein statement abgeben

----------

## b0rG

ok thx! werds dann mal testen... trotzdem würde mich das mit dem powernowd interessieren  :Razz: 

----------

## uwe0815

Hi,

userspace muß der default governor sein, sonst gehts glaube nicht. Ansonsten funtioniert powernowd prima bei mir.

Uwe

----------

## b0rG

userspace hab ich auch als default eingestellt (nicht performance), geht aber trotzdem nicht  :Sad: 

----------

## Master_Of_Disaster

Mach mal folgendes:

- Installiere einen Kernel >= 2.6.9 und aktiviere den Scheduler 'ondemand' in den Powersave-Optionen

- Deinstalliere cpudyn, powernowd usw.

- echo 'ondemand' > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/scaling_govenor

Und fertig!

----------

## b0rG

ok ich probiers! thx!

----------

## b0rG

bekomme dann folgenden fehler:

bash: /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/scaling_govenor: Permission denied

bin als root eingeloggt...

----------

## Macumba

den bekomme ich auch

----------

## zinion

Ich habe einfach powernowd emerged, dann liefs super.

```

bash-2.05b# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 15

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 1001.310

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmovpat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 1966.08

TLB size        : 1088 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

```

^^ Brav auf niedrigstem level und steigt bei Auslastung sofort hoch. Als Beispiel mal direkt während des Startens von evolution:

```

bash-2.05b# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 15

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3500+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 2202.883

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmovpat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4325.37

TLB size        : 1088 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

```

----------

## b0rG

naja nutzt mir nur nichts

----------

## zinion

Was nutzt dir nichts?

Wenn du den ganzen anderen Scheiss runterwrifst und powernowd emerged solte es gehen. Im BIOS ist Cool'n'Quiet aktiviert?

----------

## b0rG

cool'n'quite ist aktiviert...

hab den ganzen "scheiß" runtergeworfen...

funzt trotzdem nicht...

----------

## RealGeizt

hi!

ich benutze cool'n'quite mit cpudyn und habe keine probleme damit.

hier ist ein kleines mini-howto, damit es auch bei dir funktioniert  :Smile: 

1) kernel: so sollte deine kernel config aussehen

```

 [*] Power Management support

 CPU Frequency scaling  --->

 [*] CPU Frequency scaling

< >   /proc/cpufreq interface (deprecated)                                                 

 Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->                                         

 ---   'performance' governor                                                               

 <*>   'powersave' governor                                                                 

 <*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling                                 

 [ ]     /proc/sys/cpu/ interface (2.4. / OLD)                                               

 <*>   CPU frequency table helpers                                                           

 ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                                             

 <*> AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!
```

2)cpudyn emergen:

```
emerge cpudyn
```

3)cpudyn in den default runlevel schmeissen, damit es beim booten gleich aktiviert wird.

```
rc-update add cpudyn default
```

4)cpudyn anpassen:

in der config datei kannst du alles genau festlegen, was passieren soll wenn  :Smile: 

ich schalte hier auch noch meine platten in den standby modus, wenn sie länger wie 10 minuten nicht gebraucht werden.

hier ist meine 

```
/etc/conf.d/cpudyn
```

```
# Cpudyn configure options

################################################

# COMMON OPTIONS

################################################

#

# Internal between idle ratio tests in 1/10 sec increments

# 

INTERVAL=1 

################################################

# CPUFREQ OPTIONS

################################################

#

# CPU idle work ratio to speed up

#

CPU_UP=0.5

#

# CPU idle work ratio to speed down

#

CPU_DOWN=0.9

#

# when using cputhrottling, what state to switch when speeding down

#

THROTTLING_LOW=7

#

# Count also niced process in CPU usage. Default is no.

#

#NICE=yes

################################################

# DISK OPTIONS

# (disabled by default)

################################################

#

# Timeout to put the disk in standby mode if there was no

# io during that period (in seconds)

#

TIMEOUT=600

# 

# Specified disks to spindown (comma separated devices)

#

DISKS=/dev/hda,/dev/hdb,/dev/hdc

################################################

# Special Startup Options

# (you shouldn't need to change these)

################################################

# cpufreq sources for 2.4 kernels

CPUFREQ_24="/proc/cpufreq"

# cpufreq sources for 2.5/2.6 kernels

CPUFREQ_25="/sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq /sysfs/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq"

# pure acpi cpufreq

CPUFREQ_ACPI="/proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/throttling"
```

5)cpudyn starten: 

```
/etc/init.d/cpudyn start
```

mit 

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

kannst du das ganze überwachen.

wenn deine cpu im leerlauf ist, dann hat sie eine niedrige taktrate (bei mir 800 mhz) und wenn du ein programm startest dann wird sie voll ausgelastet (bei mir 2000 mhz).

sieht bei mir praktisch so aus:

a)cpu im leerlauf

```

chris@cKy : 2 files 814Kb $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 800.059

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 1576.14

TLB size        : 1088 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp
```

b)hier bei auslastung

```
chris@cKy : 2 files 814Kb $ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 4

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

stepping        : 8

cpu MHz         : 2000.148

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3940.35

TLB size        : 1088 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp
```

viel spass damit  :Smile: 

ps: mit 

```
dmesg | grep powernow
```

kannst du sehen, ob es in deinem kernel aktiviert wurde und  unterstützt wird.

bei mir liefert er die ausgabe...deine wird wohl so ähnlich sein.

```
powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09b)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2 (1500 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0xa (1300 mV)

powernow-k8: cpu_init done, current fid 0xc, vid 0x2
```

Last edited by RealGeizt on Mon Dec 06, 2004 8:02 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## b0rG

@RealGeizt

VIELEN LIEBEN DANK!   :Smile: 

Ich werds gleich ausprobieren, wenn ich mein Gentoo Image wieder eingespielt habe!

----------

## RealGeizt

 *b0rG wrote:*   

> @RealGeizt
> 
> VIELEN LIEBEN DANK!  
> 
> Ich werds gleich ausprobieren, wenn ich mein Gentoo Image wieder eingespielt habe!

 

kein problem  :Smile: 

----------

## Macumba

jo, funktioniert ganz gut.

```
cpu MHz         : 1004.900

CPU Temp:  +34.5°C  (high =   +80°C, hyst =   +75°C)

```

endlich nen bissl kälter   :Wink:   (also lieber nicht im Winter benutzen)

----------

## b0rG

Hab alles der Anleitung nach gemacht... bekomme anschließend folgenden Fehler:

 * Starting cpudynd ...

 * Neither CPUFreq nor ACPI throttling support were found               [ !! ]

bekomme zudem folgenden fehler:

borg ~ # dmesg | grep powernow

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09b)

powernow-k8: BIOS error: numpst must be 1

powernowd[11579]: segfault at 0000003b9220fe1b rip 0000003b921443f7 rsp 0000007fbfffec80 error 7

----------

## brodo

 *b0rG wrote:*   

> Hab alles der Anleitung nach gemacht... bekomme anschließend folgenden Fehler:
> 
>  * Starting cpudynd ...
> 
>  * Neither CPUFreq nor ACPI throttling support were found               [ !! ]
> ...

 

Bitte einen neueren Kernel probieren (z.B. 2.6.10-rc3). Problem dürfte dann gelöst sein.

----------

## SuEt

@ b0rG:

hab genau den selben Fehler. Solltest du das Asus K8V SE Delux Mobo besitzen: 

Irgendwo in diesem Forum (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=209184&highlight=cool+k8v) steht, dass dieses Problem mit dem Asus K8V SE Delux entsteht, wenn man die Bios Version 1.04 verwendet. Ein Downgrade zu Version 1.03 sollte den Fehler beheben (habs noch nicht getestet, warte auf die Version 1.05).

Gruss

SuEt

----------

## brodo

 *SuEt wrote:*   

> @ b0rG:
> 
> hab genau den selben Fehler. Solltest du das Asus K8V SE Delux Mobo besitzen: 
> 
> Irgendwo in diesem Forum (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=209184&highlight=cool+k8v) steht, dass dieses Problem mit dem Asus K8V SE Delux entsteht, wenn man die Bios Version 1.04 verwendet. Ein Downgrade zu Version 1.03 sollte den Fehler beheben (habs noch nicht getestet, warte auf die Version 1.05).
> ...

 

Oder eben einen aktuellen kernel benutzen...

----------

## b0rG

hab ein msi mainboard... egal... ich probiers mal mit nem neuen kernel...

die frage ist nur wie... hab bis jetzt immer den kernel von gentoo-dev-sources benutzt (emergen halt), anschließend make menuconfig und dann make && make modules_install... dann das ganze halt in /boot kopiert... nur was mach ich mit dem patch für 2.6.10...? ist eine bz2 datei... hab sie entpackt und jetzt hab ich eine rc3 datei... was mach ich mit der?

hab noch nie einen direkt von kernel.org "installiert"

----------

## SuEt

@ b0rG:

in der Datei /usr/src/linux/README steht beschrieben, wie man einen Patch einspielt. Einfach den Anweisungen folgen.

@brodo:

jups, hab den Post von dir gelesen, dachte aber, dass eine Alternative auch interessant sein könnte   :Wink: 

----------

## RealGeizt

 *b0rG wrote:*   

> hab ein msi mainboard... egal... ich probiers mal mit nem neuen kernel...
> 
> die frage ist nur wie... hab bis jetzt immer den kernel von gentoo-dev-sources benutzt (emergen halt), anschließend make menuconfig und dann make && make modules_install... dann das ganze halt in /boot kopiert... nur was mach ich mit dem patch für 2.6.10...? ist eine bz2 datei... hab sie entpackt und jetzt hab ich eine rc3 datei... was mach ich mit der?
> 
> hab noch nie einen direkt von kernel.org "installiert"

 

ich habe auch ein msi board und benutze den 2.6.9-gentoo-r6 dev-sources kernel.

für die 2.6 kernelreihe ist das commando anders wie beim 2.4er.

```
make all modules_install
```

 ist offiziell für 2.6

so kannst du einen patch anwenden.

1) geh in das verzeichnis, in dem sich die zu patchende datei befindet dann;

```
cat /pfad/zum/patch | patch -p1
```

----------

## dertobi123

 *brodo wrote:*   

>  *SuEt wrote:*   @ b0rG:
> 
> hab genau den selben Fehler. Solltest du das Asus K8V SE Delux Mobo besitzen: 
> 
> Irgendwo in diesem Forum (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=209184&highlight=cool+k8v) steht, dass dieses Problem mit dem Asus K8V SE Delux entsteht, wenn man die Bios Version 1.04 verwendet. Ein Downgrade zu Version 1.03 sollte den Fehler beheben (habs noch nicht getestet, warte auf die Version 1.05).
> ...

 

Wobei aktuell z.b. development-sources (zur Zeit 2.6.10_rc3) sind, damit funktionierts hier mit einem Asus K8V SE Deluxe.

----------

## b0rG

sobald ich den kernel patch anwende, dann alles konfiguriere und neu erstelle, bekomm ich unzählige fehler beim compilen und er gibt auf... naja... das mit zu kompliziert  :Smile: 

----------

## RealGeizt

 *b0rG wrote:*   

> sobald ich den kernel patch anwende, dann alles konfiguriere und neu erstelle, bekomm ich unzählige fehler beim compilen und er gibt auf... naja... das mit zu kompliziert 

 

du hast voll den hartnäckigen pc  :Smile: 

----------

## b0rG

naja  :Wink:  der lässt sich schon schleifen  :Wink: ...

was muss ich beim kernel patchen machen, wenn er mich frägt ob ich was überschreiben will? ja oder nein, weil ja schon gentoo specials mit dabei sind...

----------

## Macumba

zur Not beides Versuchen...

was hast du den für ein MoBo?

ich hab nen K8N Neo.

Vielleicht gibs ja doch nen Bios-Update...

----------

## b0rG

hab auch ein k8t neo und aktuellstes bios...

----------

## Macumba

Meine "Processor type and features"

```

  │ │                                               Processor family (AMD-Opteron/Athlon64)  --->                                                │ │

  │ │                                           < > /dev/cpu/microcode - Intel CPU microcode support                                             │ │

  │ │                                           <*> /dev/cpu/*/msr - Model-specific register support                                             │ │

  │ │                                           <*> /dev/cpu/*/cpuid - CPU information support                                                   │ │

  │ │                                           [*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support                                                    │ │

  │ │                                           [ ] Symmetric multi-processing support                                                           │ │

  │ │                                           [*] Preemptible Kernel                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                           [*]   Preempt The Big Kernel Lock                                                                │ │

  │ │                                           [*] IOMMU support

```

Power management options

```
  │ │                                   [*] Power Management support                                                                             │ │

  │ │                                   [ ] Power Management Debug Support                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                   [*] Software Suspend (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                   ()    Default resume partition                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                       ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support  --->                                      │ │

  │ │                                       CPU Frequency scaling  --->
```

CPU Frequency scaling

```
  │ │                                        [*] CPU Frequency scaling                                                                           │ │

  │ │                                        < >   /proc/cpufreq interface (deprecated)                                                          │ │

  │ │                                              Default CPUFreq governor (performance)  --->                                                  │ │

  │ │                                        ---   'performance' governor                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                        <*>   'powersave' governor                                                                          │ │

  │ │                                        <*>   'userspace' governor for userspace frequency scaling                                          │ │

  │ │                                        < >   'ondemand' cpufreq policy governor                                                            │ │

  │ │                                        [ ]   /proc/sys/cpu/ interface (2.4. / OLD)                                                         │ │

  │ │                                        <*>   CPU frequency table helpers                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                        ---   CPUFreq processor drivers                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                        <*> AMD Opteron/Athlon64 PowerNow!                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                        < > Intel Enhanced SpeedStep                                                                        │ │

  │ │                                        < > ACPI Processor P-States driver  
```

ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

```
  │ │                                          [*] ACPI Support                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                          [*]   Sleep States (EXPERIMENTAL)                                                                 │ │

  │ │                                          <*>   AC Adapter                                                                                  │ │

  │ │                                          <*>   Battery                                                                                     │ │

  │ │                                          <*>   Button                                                                                      │ │

  │ │                                          <*>   Fan                                                                                         │ │

  │ │                                          <*>   Processor                                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                          <*>     Thermal Zone                                                                              │ │

  │ │                                          < >   ASUS/Medion Laptop Extras                                                                   │ │

  │ │                                          < >   Toshiba Laptop Extras                                                                       │ │

  │ │                                          (0) Disable ACPI for systems before Jan 1st this year                                             │ │

  │ │                                          [*] Debug Statements
```

ich benutze den Linux Kernel v2.6.9-shadow-workstation-r2

kann ich nur wärmstens weiterempfehlen!

gis hier im Kernel-Forum!

Weiterhun hab ich dann halt cpudync und lm_sensors installiert.

Sonst hab ich eigentlich nichts installiert, was auswirkungen auf die Funktionen haben könnte.

Bei mir klappts - hab einen AMD3400+

was sagt denn 

```
dmesg | grep power
```

  bei dir?

```
powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09b)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0x2 (1500 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0xa (1300 mV)

powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0xe (1200 mV)

powernow-k8:    4 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

powernow-k8: cpu_init done, current fid 0x10, vid 0x4

powernow-k8: ph2 null fid transition 0x10
```

versuchs einfach mal mit diesem Kernel - schaden kanns ja nicht....

...zur not kann ich auch meine .config-File hier posten

----------

## RealGeizt

habe auch das k8t neo revision 1.

also meins ist sicherlich schon fast ein jahr alt.

----------

## Macumba

K8N benutze ich, ist mit Nforce3...

hmmm...

naja... dann...   :Razz:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Karaca

Moin,

da anscheinend so viele AMD64 Experten hier sind, frage ich mal in die Runde:

ist es möglich AMD64 Prozessoren RUNTERzutakten zwecks passive/leise Kühlung? Es gibt so viel Doku zum Übertakten aber anscheinend finden alle runtertakten doof  :Sad: 

Im c't stand einige Boards haben BIOS-Einstellungen für FSB/Multiplikator und Core Voltage. Also sind diese Einstellungen auch nur für übertakten oder kann man z.B

5 x 233 MHz bei 1.35 Volt (oder ähnliches) einstellen statt

9 x 200 MHz bei 1.50 Volt (Default glaube ich) und versuchen mit passivekühler + Gehäuselüfter einen leise System zu haben.

Grüsse und sorry für O.T.

Karaca

PS:

Für diejenige, die jetzt "probiere's mal einfach selber" schreiben wollen -> ich habe momentan einen Celeron und plane AMD64 upzugraden. Aber nur wenn es leise ist.

----------

## awiesel

Für das "Runtertakten" eines AMD64 aktiviert man im BIOS "Cool and Quiet" und lässt die Takteinstellung den Kernel erledigen. Dafür sind in diesem Thread verschiedene Wege beschrieben um das ganze dynamisch zu handhaben.

Mein alter AMD64 3000+ (Clawhammer) kennt dafür drei Zustände:

800MHz bei 1.30V (35W TDP, Min P-State)

1800MHz bei 1.40V (66W TDP)

2000MHz bei 1.50V (89W TDP, Max P-State)

Im Normalbetrieb (Office, Web, TV, DVD oder MP3 Wiedergabe) kommt meine Kiste kaum über die 800MHz hinaus. Wenn man die Leistung braucht, wie beim Kompilieren oder Encodieren, schaltet der powernowd den Takt hoch und wenn die Aufgabe beendet ist, wieder runter. Ein gutes Board schaltet im Min P-State den Lüfter aus, mein Asrock gehört nicht dazu  :Smile: 

```
w83697hf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.33 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +0.00 V)

+3.3V:     +3.30 V  (min =  +2.11 V, max =  +1.09 V)

+5V:       +5.03 V  (min =  +0.32 V, max =  +0.00 V)

+12V:     +11.31 V  (min =  +2.13 V, max =  +3.89 V)

-12V:      +0.63 V  (min = -14.91 V, max = -11.95 V)

-5V:       +1.94 V  (min =  +2.34 V, max =  -7.71 V)

V5SB:      +5.46 V  (min =  +5.16 V, max =  +0.00 V)

VBat:      +0.27 V  (min =  +0.13 V, max =  +0.00 V)

fan1:      669 RPM  (min =  332 RPM, div = 16)

fan2:     1068 RPM  (min = 10546 RPM, div = 8)

temp1:       +25 C  (high =    +4 C, hyst =    +3 C)   sensor = thermistor

temp2:     +31.5 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)   sensor = thermistor

alarms:

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm disabled

dvbfe_mt352-i2c-0-00

Adapter: SkyStar2

```

Wie man sehen kann, ist mein Board auch noch etwas grosszügig mit der Corespannung und für einige der Spannungen könnte ich mir noch die passenden Korrekturwerte heraussuchen  :Smile: 

Wenn es ein richtig kühles System werden soll und 32 Bit reichen, dann würde ich zu einem Sempron für den Sockel 754 raten, auch wenn der in der Performance natürlich mit einem AMD64 nicht mithalten kann.

----------

## b0rG

wo find ich den auf kernel.org nen ganzen kompletten 2.6.9er kernel, damit ich den auf 2.6.10 rc3 patchen kann? mit dem gentoo 2.6.9 r9 kernel scheint das ned zu funzen (patchen und dann compilen)... find auf kernel.org nur patches...

----------

## awiesel

Warum nimmst Du denn nicht das ebuild für 2.6.10-rc3 aus den development-sources?

Ansonsten steht auf kernel.org ein grosses F hinter UTC in den Zeilen der verschiedenen Kernelversionen für den Downloadlink der vollständigen Kernelsourcen.

----------

## b0rG

wie benutz ich diese ebuilds?

----------

## awiesel

Ich bin zwar sonst nicht so, aber hier muss es sein: Lies doch bitte die sehr gute Dokumentation zu Gentoo oder benutze die Suche!

----------

## Linuxpeter

@RealGeizt: Danke für dein Mini-HowTo! Funkioniert bestens bei mir.

----------

## b0rG

Und wo finde ich jetzt ein ebuild von nem 2.6.10er kernel?

----------

## awiesel

Okay, hier hast es:

```
 emerge /usr/portage/sys-kernel/development-sources/development-sources-2.6.10_rc3.ebuild
```

Lies trotzdem mal gut die Doku durch, der obige Weg wird bald nicht mehr gehen. Ich bin faul und will mich noch nicht umgewöhnen, Du bist neu dabei und solltest Dich lieber gleich an die offiziellen Wege gewöhnen, das ist auf Dauer einfacher. :Smile:  Installier auch mal portagemaster, wenn Du in etwas übersichtlicherer Darstellung wissen willst welche ebuilds es gibt und welche schon installiert sind.

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Linuxpeter wrote:*   

> @RealGeizt: Danke für dein Mini-HowTo! Funkioniert bestens bei mir.

 

gern geschehen  :Smile: 

----------

## RealGeizt

 *awiesel wrote:*   

> Okay, hier hast es:
> 
> ```
>  emerge /usr/portage/sys-kernel/development-sources/development-sources-2.6.10_rc3.ebuild
> ```
> ...

 

man soll nicht "emerge /pfad/zum/ebuild" benutzen.

```
emerge =development-sources-2.6.10_rc3
```

ist besser  :Smile: 

----------

## b0rG

JIPPIIIEEE ENDLICH FUNZT ES *gggg*

DANKE NOCHMAL AN ALLE  :Smile: 

----------

## RealGeizt

herzlichen glückwunsch  :Wink: 

----------

## Albert_Alligator

Thank you so much ... I can't write or read German... but your instructions were so clear, I didn't need to... however, some noobs may not have such an easy time with this, could you post this in English? In the AMD64 forum and ask for it to be made a sticky?

Thanks again. :Very Happy: 

Al

----------

## RealGeizt

 *Albert_Alligator wrote:*   

> Thank you so much ... I can't write or read German... but your instructions were so clear, I didn't need to... however, some noobs may not have such an easy time with this, could you post this in English? In the AMD64 forum and ask for it to be made a sticky?
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Al

 

thank you...yes, i can but my english isn't very well.  :Smile: 

maybe another person can correct my misstakes if i write it in english?

----------

## lamaditx

Vielen Dank für das Howto... 

Ich habe leider auch das Problem mit dem MSI K8M Neo V. 

Der Kernel 2.6.10-rc3 behebt allerdings das Problem. 

Ich habe einen AMD64 Athlon 3000+.

Leider habe ich folgende Ausgabe:

```
powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.00.09e)

acpi_utils-0071 [04] acpi_extract_package  : Invalid 'package' argument

acpi_processor-1046 [03] acpi_processor_get_per: Invalid _PSS data

powernow-k8: first fid not from lo freq table

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x2 (1500 mV)

cpu_init done, current fid 0xc, vid 0x0

powernow-k8: ph2 null fid transition 0xc

```

Die CPU schaltet also "nur" zwischen 1800 und 2000 Mhz. Wo ist das 800Mhz-Level ?! Hat jemand eine Idee? (BIOS ist frisch upgedatet)

Danke,

Adrian

etwas mehr zur CPU:

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 12

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 1800.090

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 pni syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 3531.57

TLB size        : 1088 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

cpudyn hat bei mir nicht hingehauen. powernowd ja.

Vorher

# cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 12

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 2199.966

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 pni syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4325.37

TLB size        : 1088 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

Danach im "Ruhezustand"

 # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 15

model           : 12

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 999.984

cache size      : 512 KB

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 pni syscall nx mmxext lm 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 1966.08

TLB size        : 1088 4K pages

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp

----------

## lutzlustig

Hi!

Ich experimentiere noch herum, welches Programm bei mir zum Erfolg führt, momentan scheint cpudyn zu funktionieren.

Was mich nun interessiert, bei mir wird nur folgendes angezeigt:

powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon 64 / Opteron processors (version 1.50.4)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x6 (1400 mV)

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12 (1100 mV)

Kann man hier irgendwie noch weitere Stufen hinzufügen? So wie bei Windows mit dem Programm RMCLOCK, da kann ich alle Ziwschenstufen des Multiplikators angeben und die CPU taktet nur so hoch wie gebraucht.

Hier würde nur sparsam oder volle Kanne gehen.

Ciao

----------

